# Today in the Fishroom ~ 06/25/08 Freddies, Managuense, and S



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Male P.fredrichsthali "Cenote Escondido" in the foreground. P. Loiselli (Yellow Head) on the right.










Female Freddie in breeding coloration. Not sure who the daddy is yet.










Male P. Managuensis "Honduras" protecting a new batch of fry.










Close up of the beautiful dorsal fins










Female P. Synspilus with batch of fry.










Male and female P. Synspilus with fry. I got this shot by moving my reflector under the tank. They apparently saw their reflection. The shot was duplicated a dozen times in this method.










Female Synspilus...this shot was taken two days ago when the fry were still wigglers and in the cup. Mom didn't leave the mouth of the pot.










Male Synspilum....what a beautiful fish.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Those synspilum are really outstanding. The Managuensis shot though takes the cake. His menacing expression just tells it all for this species.


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow!! I really enjoy your pics n videos!!! Amazing fish you have!!


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

You should work for national geographic. How long have you been photographing cichlids.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Kramerpit said:


> You should work for national geographic. How long have you been photographing cichlids.


Good question. I guess the best answer would be before they had digital cameras. My dream is to get one photo published in Nat Geo. I love that channel and magazine.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I've always said your Red Tiger Motags are my favorite fish, but I'm thinking these Syn's might be my new favs!

I was trying to do a little research on them and I read that they prefer slightly alkalyne and hard water. Is this true? If it is I could actually keep these guys without messing with my water chemistry too much!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

So Cal water which is about 7.8pH should be just fine for them.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I love Synspilum. Yours take the cake though. Never seem one that beautiful. I'd kill for some of those fry!

Great pics as always!


----------



## Frenz9 (Apr 23, 2006)

so beautiful


----------

